# اين سنعثر علي شريك الحياة ؟



## the shepherd (17 يونيو 2012)

اخبرونا ان مشاعر فترة المراهقة غير ناضجة و لذلك لا يجب ان ننساق ورائها , بل لننتظر حتي تنضج و يحين الوقت المناسب لحصاد الثمار .
و عندما نتذوق الثمار الناضجة سندرك انها استحقت كل الالام التي تجرعناها في عملية الزرع و العناية .
و منا من اتبع النصيحة و سطير علي مشاعره و منا من سيطرت مشاعره عليه . 
اياً كانت الطريقة فقد تعلمنا جميعاً الدرس و قررنا اخيراً الانتظار . 
لكن ما يقلقنا الان هو ان تعبر علينا ايام الحصاد و لا ندري فتفسد الفاكهة الغير مقطوفة في اوانها .​ 
و بعيداً عن مشكلة الفراغ العاطفي التي تجتاحني احياناً سألخص ببساطة المشكلة في الاتي :​ 
ها هي ايام الدراسة ولت بلا رجعة , و رحلت عن وطني عن كنيستي عن اقربائي , و بدأت حياة جديدة في وطن جديد .
و يجب ان اعترف ان الوضع لم يتغير فقبل رحيلي ايضاً لم يقدم لي ايا من هؤلاء الشريك الذي طالما اردته و لكني كنت احيا علي امل ان يظهر .
اما الان فمن الصعب جداً ان يظهر .​ 
املك مواصفات لشريكة حياتي و لن اتنازل عنها , و لكني اعترف انها قابلة للتفاوض و المساومة . 
ليس بسبب الوسط و حالتي الراهنة و لكن لعلي نضجت لدرجة ادرك فيها ان لا احد كامل و لا احد يحصل علي كل ما يتمناه . 
و لكني ايضاً لن اقبل بزواج درجة ثانية .​ 
و هذا هو السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه , اين سأجد هذا الشريك ؟
و ارجوكم لا داعي لتلك الاجابة الاكثر من رائعة " الله سيرسل في الوقت المناسب "
فالله ليس مسؤل عن ان يصنع لنا كل شئ . فقد اعطانا الحياة لنحياها نحن و لنختار نحن لا ليحيا هو و يقوم بالاختيارات عنا . ​ 
كم اتمني ان نتشارك الاراء و الافكار .​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

ما اروووووع اسوبك في الكتابه ..بحييك
طب انا هرد عليك بسؤال ع موضوعك..
ليه بندور ع الحب طالما نقدر نعيش من غيرو؟؟
يعني هنعيش ومش هنموت لو مش لقينا حد يبادلنا نفس الشعور
بس ليه بنركز اوي ف موضوع الشريك وبنستى الحب ده اللي بييجي من وراه غير وجع القلب
ها رد ع سؤالي؟؟


----------



## Critic (17 يونيو 2012)

موضوعى حلو
وشخصيا معرفش هلاقى فين شرريك الحياة !
بس مقتنع انى لازم ادور مش هستنى مكانى وربنا يبعت , انا مش مقتنع بنظرية ربنا يبعت دى اساسا



> ليه بندور ع الحب طالما نقدر نعيش من غيرو؟؟


ركزى فى اعماقك وانتى تعرفى الاجابة
احنا مخلوقين على صورة الله , الله نفسه حب ومحبة , علشان كدة الحب اعمق اشتياقات الأنسان ,وداخل كل انسان فيها رغبة فى "الأنتماء +التميز+الأتحاد بآخر (المشاركة بنفسه مع آخر) والحب مع شريك الحياة هو اقوى علاقة بتحس فيها بالمشاعر اللى فاتت دى , 
اما وجع القلب ده جزء من الحياة بشكل عام مش الحب بس , ومينفعش يخلينا ننسحب ونكون من المتفرجين


----------



## the shepherd (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ما اروووووع اسوبك في الكتابه ..بحييك
> طب انا هرد عليك بسؤال ع موضوعك..
> ليه بندور ع الحب طالما نقدر نعيش من غيرو؟؟
> يعني هنعيش ومش هنموت لو مش لقينا حد يبادلنا نفس الشعور
> ...


 
في البداية اشكرك جدا علي ثنائك علي اسلوبي 
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فانا معاك انه احيانا بيسبب وجع القلب بس انا اختلف معاك في نقطة نقدر نعيش من غيره . 
حتي لو في فترة في حياتنا زي الي انا بحياها دلوقت حسيت اني لوحدي و عايش نشكر ربنا و مبسوط و الدنيا مش واقفة و لا بفكر انتحر نشكر ربنا . 
رغم كل دة مقدرش انكر ان في اشتياق للحب او بمعني ادق لما يحمله الحب . عارفة حضرتك الحب بيحمل اية في ثناياه ؟؟ 
انا يمكن نزلت موضوع منفصل اسمه جوع من نوع اخر هقتبس منه جزء بسيط كاجابة ​ 

" هل هو كما يقولون الجوع الي الحب ؟ و لكن ماذا يحمل لنا الحب في ثناياه ؟ ماذا سيقدم لنا هذا الضيف الغامض ؟
هل هو غاية و عنده ينتهي البحث ام هو وسيلة ينبغي ان ننظر الي ما وراءه ؟​ 

الحب 
ان تشعر بالانتماء لذلك الشخص . انك لن تعد وحيداً او تحيا غريباً في الارض . فقد اصبحت جزءاً من كيان اخر اعظم .
و انك لست كغيرك في ذلك الوطن الجديد لكنك مميز جداً لوطنك . فانت مهم و لا غني عنك و لا احد يعوض غيابك .
انت و لا احد سواك .
انت مصدر فخره بعيوبك قبل مميزاتك . انت هو مجد ذلك الوطن . 
فانت تعده بأن تموت من اجله و هو يعدك بانه لن يتركك ابداً تموت .
هذا هو الجوع الحقيقي بداخل كل منا . الجوع لما يقدمه لنا الحب من انتماء و تميز . "​


----------



## the shepherd (17 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> موضوعى حلو
> وشخصيا معرفش هلاقى فين شرريك الحياة !
> بس مقتنع انى لازم ادور مش هستنى مكانى وربنا يبعت , انا مش مقتنع بنظرية ربنا يبعت دى اساسا
> 
> ...


 
اجابة اكثر من رائعة يا كريتك بحييك عليها 
بس برضة موضحتش هتدور فين او ازاي ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ركزى فى اعماقك وانتى تعرفى الاجابة
> احنا مخلوقين على صورة الله , الله نفسه حب ومحبة , علشان كدة الحب اعمق اشتياقات الأنسان ,وداخل كل انسان فيها رغبة فى "الأنتماء +التميز+الأتحاد بآخر (المشاركة بنفسه مع آخر) والحب مع شريك الحياة هو اقوى علاقة بتحس فيها بالمشاعر اللى فاتت دى ,
> اما وجع القلب ده جزء من الحياة بشكل عام مش الحب بس , ومينفعش يخلينا ننسحب ونكون من المتفرجين



_انا عارفه ان هي اقوى علاقه بتحس فيها بالمشاعر ..ده كوكتيل مشاعر ..
لكن انا بقول ع التركيز ع موضوع الشريك وموضوع الحب..
ليه التركيز ده طالما هنستمر ونقدر نكمل ونعيش...
ومش اي اتنين لقو بعض فرحو ولا اي اتنين مش اختارو بعض حزنو...
يعني موضوع الحب زي الكماليات...في الاسلام
شكلها جميل وبتملى حاجات كتيره لكنها محرمه لانها هتوديك النار...
شكرا لردك وانا بحب اتناقش واعند ف ردي عشان اعرف اكتر  اراء الناس
_


----------



## Critic (17 يونيو 2012)

> بس برضة موضحتش هتدور فين او ازاي ؟


لحد دلوقت معرفش !
اللى اعرفه انى لما اكون جاهز هدور , هخلق لنفسى فرص انى ادخل انشطة تعرفنى على ناس , هطلع رحلات , هخلى اصحابى البنات يرشحولى حد هههههههه اى حاجة
مع انى مش مؤمن بالقضاء والقدر ولا مقتع بفكرة شوبيك لوبيك,كله بس ساعات بتمنى الاقيها فوشى وخلاص


----------



## Critic (17 يونيو 2012)

> يعني موضوع الحب زي الكماليات


لا بالنسبة بلى مش كماليات , ده هدف سامى جدا , وصورة من صور الأبدية على الأرض


----------



## the shepherd (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _انا عارفه ان هي اقوى علاقه بتحس فيها بالمشاعر ..ده كوكتيل مشاعر .._
> _لكن انا بقول ع التركيز ع موضوع الشريك وموضوع الحب.._
> _ليه التركيز ده طالما هنستمر ونقدر نكمل ونعيش..._
> _ومش اي اتنين لقو بعض فرحو ولا اي اتنين مش اختارو بعض حزنو..._
> ...


 
هو انت بتدمجي في كلامك افكار انا اشترك معاك فيها زي الي باللون الازرق و افكار اختلف معاك فيها لابعد الحدود بالاحمر .
الحب هو جوهر الحياة نفسها يبقي ازاي ممكن تقبلي انك تعيشي محرومة منه . دة اكنك معشتيش اصلاً


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> في البداية اشكرك جدا علي ثنائك علي اسلوبي
> دي حقيقه لان اسلوبك بيشد القارئ لان يكمل للاخر
> ويستمتع بالقراءه
> اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فانا معاك انه احيانا بيسبب وجع القلب بس انا اختلف معاك في نقطة نقدر نعيش من غيره .
> ...


التعريف ده والكلام ده يظل كلام فقططططط  وكم هو جمييييل
انما ان تجده في الحقيقه وتعيشه ف لك ان تستمع بقرائةهذا الكلام افضل من  ان تفقد اللذه في القرائه وفي الحقيقه
حين تخوض التجربه ...
شكرا ليك ولردك ومناقشتك الجميله


----------



## نغم (17 يونيو 2012)

اسلوب اكثر من مميز ونادر بجوهره 
حسيت من موضوعك كأنك تلقى اللوم بعض الشى على الناس اللى قالوا لك مرة اترك الحب مرحلة المراهقة 
كأنك بتقول انه صح تركناه ووثقنا بالمستقبل لكن المستقبل جاء ويظهر انه لايحمل بين كفيه الحب 
ياترى فهمتك صح؟؟ اتمنى توضح لى لو كان فهمى خاطئ


----------



## the shepherd (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> التعريف ده والكلام ده يظل كلام فقططططط وكم هو جمييييل
> انما ان تجده في الحقيقه وتعيشه ف لك ان تستمع بقرائةهذا الكلام افضل من ان تفقد اللذه في القرائه وفي الحقيقه
> حين تخوض التجربه ...
> شكرا ليك ولردك ومناقشتك الجميله


 
بشكرك مرة تانية علي اطرائك
و للاسف انا بتفق معاك ( الي حد ما ) في كلامك فكثيراً ما ينسحق الحب و يتحطم علي صخر الواقع و نتحطم معه نحن ايضاً . 
و لكن ذلك لا يمنع انه موجود و ان هناك من عاشة و مازال يعيشه و يستمتع لاقصي الحدود به . فلما لا نكون نحن ايضاً من هؤلاء .
 لما نأخذ الطريق الاسهل و نحياة شبه الحياة . و نندم في النهاية كل الندم ؟؟ ليس لاننا لم نحصل علي الحب و لكن بالاحري لاننا لم نحاول بما فيه الكفاية .
انا الي بشكرك علي مشاركتك بارائك و المناقشة الممتعة جدا . اتمني متحرمناش منها و تفضلي تشاركي دوماً .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> هو انت بتدمجي في كلامك افكار انا اشترك معاك فيها زي الي باللون الازرق و افكار اختلف معاك فيها لابعد الحدود بالاحمر .
> الحب هو جوهر الحياة نفسها يبقي ازاي ممكن تقبلي انك تعيشي محرومة منه . دة اكنك معشتيش اصلاً


انت مش فهمتني
انا اعترف بحاجه  اسمها حب وانو اسمى العلاقات و و و 
ده متفقين فيه...وده تعريف الحب 
لكن انا بتكلم لما نيجي للواقع ..رئيي يختلف تماما وارفضه
طب ما انا ممكن احتفظ بيه بداخلي ع انو اسمى العلاقات 
مين غير ما اجربو...لانو مش هيبقى عندي اسمى العلاقات...لما يتصدم بالواقع
والواقع بيغير معني حاجات كتيره حولنا
انا عارفه انك مش هفهم كلامي وهتحس بتناقض..لكن اللي انا عايزه اوصلو ف رئيي  يرجع لتجربه..
شكرا ليك


----------



## the shepherd (17 يونيو 2012)

نغم قال:


> اسلوب اكثر من مميز ونادر بجوهره
> حسيت من موضوعك كأنك تلقى اللوم بعض الشى على الناس اللى قالوا لك مرة اترك الحب مرحلة المراهقة
> كأنك بتقول انه صح تركناه ووثقنا بالمستقبل لكن المستقبل جاء ويظهر انه لايحمل بين كفيه الحب
> ياترى فهمتك صح؟؟ اتمنى توضح لى لو كان فهمى خاطئ


 
اشكرك علي الاطراء المستمر اختي العزيزة نغم
للاسف الشديد انا اتعلمت بالطريقة الصعبة و لم اسيطر علي مشاعري عندما وجب علي ان اسيطر عليها . 
لذلك لا يمكنني القاء اللوم علي الاخرين بل القيه فقط علي نفسي . 
و لكني القي اللوم عليهم لاني لم اجد فيهم من يرتقي و يتناسب مع احتياجاتي . 
الومهم علي اختفاء الجمال ( بكل صورة ) منهم . 
نعم قد يكون في كلامي تعالي و ربما تشعرين باني متكبر لكني لا احب الكذب فهذا ما اشعر به في داخلي .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بشكرك مرة تانية علي اطرائك
> و للاسف انا بتفق معاك ( الي حد ما ) في كلامك فكثيراً ما ينسحق الحب و يتحطم علي صخر الواقع و نتحطم معه نحن ايضاً .
> و لكن ذلك لا يمنع انه موجود و ان هناك من عاشة و مازال يعيشه و يستمتع لاقصي الحدود به . فلما لا نكون نحن ايضاً من هؤلاء .
> لما نأخذ الطريق الاسهل و نحياة شبه الحياة . و نندم في النهاية كل الندم ؟؟ ليس لاننا لم نحصل علي الحب و لكن بالاحري لاننا لم نحاول بما فيه الكفاية .
> انا الي بشكرك علي مشاركتك بارائك و المناقشة الممتعة جدا . اتمني متحرمناش منها و تفضلي تشاركي دوماً .


هو ده قصدي واللي انا بحاول اقولو وكريتيك مش فهمني فيه
انا عايزه افرق بين الحب ع انو اسمى العلاقات كتعريف ليه وبين 
كلمة الحب في الواقع
عشان كده قولت نقدر نعيش من غيرو ومش نركز عليه وندور عليه...
شكرا ليك انت كتير وع موضوعك الجميل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> هو انت بتدمجي في كلامك افكار انا اشترك معاك فيها زي الي باللون الازرق و افكار اختلف معاك فيها لابعد الحدود بالاحمر .
> الحب هو جوهر الحياة نفسها يبقي ازاي ممكن تقبلي انك تعيشي محرومة منه . دة اكنك معشتيش اصلاً


انت مش فهمتني
انا اعترف بحاجه  اسمها حب وانو اسمى العلاقات و و و 
ده متفقين فيه...وده تعريف الحب 
لكن انا بتكلم لما نيجي للواقع ..رئيي يختلف تماما وارفضه
طب ما انا ممكن احتفظ بيه بداخلي ع انو اسمى العلاقات 
مين غير ما اجربو...لانو مش هيبقى عندي اسمى العلاقات...لما يتصدم بالواقع
والواقع بيغير معني حاجات كتيره حولنا
انا عارفه انك مش هفهم كلامي وهتحس بتناقض..لكن اللي انا عايزه اوصلو ف رئيي  يرجع لتجربه..
شكرا ليك


----------



## the shepherd (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انت مش فهمتني
> انا اعترف بحاجه اسمها حب وانو اسمى العلاقات و و و
> ده متفقين فيه...وده تعريف الحب
> لكن انا بتكلم لما نيجي للواقع ..رئيي يختلف تماما وارفضه
> ...


 
اعتقد اني فهمتك لدرجة انت متتخيلهاش   و اعتقد اني عندي نفس الخبرة 
و بتفق معاك في كلامك لابعد الحدود المرة دي . لكن اختلافي معاك في نقطة اننا نحتفظ فيه بداخلنا . 
انت كمان عايزة تحتفظي بصورة نظرية جميلة عنه خوفاً من الواقع . و دة مش صح انت كدة متمسكة بوهم و صورة مزيفة عن الحب مش الحب الحقيقي .
فالحب يحمل في ثناياه الالم و الخوف والقلق و الكثير من المشاعر التي نكرهها و مع ذلك فنحن نريده و بشدة و ذلك هو جبروت الحب الحقيقي . لا حب الافلام و الاقلام .


----------



## نغم (17 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اشكرك علي الاطراء المستمر اختي العزيزة نغم
> للاسف الشديد انا اتعلمت بالطريقة الصعبة و لم اسيطر علي مشاعري عندما وجب علي ان اسيطر عليها .
> لذلك لا يمكنني القاء اللوم علي الاخرين بل القيه فقط علي نفسي .
> و لكني القي اللوم عليهم لاني لم اجد فيهم من يرتقي و يتناسب مع احتياجاتي .
> ...


 لا ماشفت فيك اى تكبر او تعالى انا شفت في كلامك شى اتمنى تصححه لو شفته خطأ 
بالحقيقة شفت الشى المتكرر وبشدة وبكثرة اين مااتجهت اسمع الكل يقولوا ايمتى كيف نلاقى الشريك 
قابلت ناس كتير قالوا لى كنا بربيع العمر بداية الشاب قلنا ننتظر نكبر نوعىو نختار احسن لكن مع مرور الزمن كلما كبرنا كلما زدنا تحير وزاد الخيار صعوبة للدرجة اللى جميعهم حاليا  بيحثوا عن حب عن علاقة تلمس اعماقهم ومنتظرين
حاسة انه الجميع واقع بهذا الحال وكل اللى يكبروا ويزيد على عمرهم عمر يصبح هذا السؤال محور حياتهم وكأنهم تأهين بين الشك واليقين بين الحلم والواقع


----------



## the shepherd (18 يونيو 2012)

نغم قال:


> لا ماشفت فيك اى تكبر او تعالى انا شفت في كلامك شى اتمنى تصححه لو شفته خطأ
> بالحقيقة شفت الشى المتكرر وبشدة وبكثرة اين مااتجهت اسمع الكل يقولوا ايمتى كيف نلاقى الشريك
> قابلت ناس كتير قالوا لى كنا بربيع العمر بداية الشاب قلنا ننتظر نكبر نوعىو نختار احسن لكن مع مرور الزمن كلما كبرنا كلما زدنا تحير وزاد الخيار صعوبة للدرجة اللى جميعهم حاليا بيحثوا عن حب عن علاقة تلمس اعماقهم ومنتظرين
> حاسة انه الجميع واقع بهذا الحال وكل اللى يكبروا ويزيد على عمرهم عمر يصبح هذا السؤال محور حياتهم وكأنهم تأهين بين الشك واليقين بين الحلم والواقع


 
بشكرك لحسن ظنك و رؤيتك

لا الموضوع مش كدة بالظبط , بصورة عامة عملية الاشباع بتتم من انواع الحب المختلفة , الرومانسي و الصداقة و العام .
 و يمكن تعويض غياب احد انواعه بزيادة الاشباع من نوع اخر .
 فالمشكلة لما بنوصل لمرحلة سنية معينة الصداقة بتقل في حياتنا و مبتبقاش زي الاول . 
معظم الناس بترتبط و بتشتغل و الاولويات بتتغير و الصداقة بتاخد شكل مختلف فبنلاقي ان مصادر الشبع بتتلاشي واحد ورا التاني .
 و من هنا بيظهر الجوع الشديد للحب الرومانسي بسبب غياب الانواع الاخري .
 فهو مش مرتبط بمرحلة سنية قد ما هو مرتبط بالوسط الي بتتعايش فيه و كيف تقوم باشباع نفسك و التعامل مع ذلك الجوع .


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)

*طب و المطلوب اننا ندور بالنيابة عنك يعنى ؟؟
سبق و قولتلك يا شيبرد طريقك مسدوووووووود مسدوووووووووود مسدووووووووود *


----------



## the shepherd (18 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب و المطلوب اننا ندور بالنيابة عنك يعنى ؟؟*
> *سبق و قولتلك يا شيبرد طريقك مسدوووووووود مسدوووووووووود مسدووووووووود *


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد يا بنت يا شقاوة ضحكتيني و كان بقالي كتير مضحكتش .
 ثانكس يا عسل   و دونت وري فيا عنين و بشوف كويس مش محتاجين خدمت حد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد يا بنت يا شقاوة ضحكتيني و كان بقالي كتير مضحكتش .
> ثانكس يا عسل   و دونت وري فيا عنين و بشوف كويس مش محتاجين خدمت حد



يا باشا اضحك محدش واخد منها حاجة 
و بكرة هتلاقى بنوتة زى القمر تغلط غلطة عمرها و تحبك بالصدفة .. معرفش فين ولا ازاى بس أنا متأكدة ان دة هيحصل .. اظن ان الموضوع مش محتاج بحث أد ماهو محتاج تعميق علاقات بالناس .. بمعنى انت نفسك كنت بتتكلم ان الحب مش مجرد افتتان او اعجاب ظاهرى ولا بيجى فى يوم و ليلة .. محتاج وقت و محتاج تعمق .. أدى نفسك فرصة تعرف ناس كتير فى المجتمع اللى حواليك سواء كنيسة او نادى لتجمع المصريين او غير المصريين حتى لو مكنش عشان الحب يبقى عشان التعاملات الاجتماعية بوجه عام .. متتعرفش على حد بهدف انك بتدور على الحب لا اتعرف و اعرف ناس كتير و لو حصل و شوفت واحدة فيها انجذاب ولو بسيط حاول تقرب منها .. ربما تكتشف ان جواها حاجة حلوة و تقرب اكتر و ربما تكتشف انه انجذاب عابر و هكذا .. مقصدش لعب ببنات الناس عشان عارفة ان فيه ناس هيدخلو يهزأونى :t7: لكن اقصد صداقة و معرفة و تعارف من غير الدخول فى علاقات او مشاعر خالص .. و انا لسة مؤمنة بفكرة القضاء و القدر و النصيب .. فى وسط كل دة فيه نصيب معين هتلاقيه او بمعنى اوضح هو هيلاقيك 

ربنا يبعتلك البنوتة دى عشان نفرح فيك .. اقصد نفرح بيك :gy0000:


----------



## the shepherd (18 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا باشا اضحك محدش واخد منها حاجة
> و بكرة هتلاقى بنوتة زى القمر تغلط غلطة عمرها و تحبك بالصدفة .. معرفش فين ولا ازاى بس أنا متأكدة ان دة هيحصل .. اظن ان الموضوع مش محتاج بحث أد ماهو محتاج تعميق علاقات بالناس .. بمعنى انت نفسك كنت بتتكلم ان الحب مش مجرد افتتان او اعجاب ظاهرى ولا بيجى فى يوم و ليلة .. محتاج وقت و محتاج تعمق .. أدى نفسك فرصة تعرف ناس كتير فى المجتمع اللى حواليك سواء كنيسة او نادى لتجمع المصريين او غير المصريين حتى لو مكنش عشان الحب يبقى عشان التعاملات الاجتماعية بوجه عام .. متتعرفش على حد بهدف انك بتدور على الحب لا اتعرف و اعرف ناس كتير و لو حصل و شوفت واحدة فيها انجذاب ولو بسيط حاول تقرب منها .. ربما تكتشف ان جواها حاجة حلوة و تقرب اكتر و ربما تكتشف انه انجذاب عابر و هكذا .. مقصدش لعب ببنات الناس عشان عارفة ان فيه ناس هيدخلو يهزأونى :t7: لكن اقصد صداقة و معرفة و تعارف من غير الدخول فى علاقات او مشاعر خالص .. و انا لسة مؤمنة بفكرة القضاء و القدر و النصيب .. فى وسط كل دة فيه نصيب معين هتلاقيه او بمعنى اوضح هو هيلاقيك
> 
> ربنا يبعتلك البنوتة دى عشان نفرح فيك .. اقصد نفرح بيك :gy0000:


 
انا بتفق معاك في ان دة الاسلوب العام و الاصح . ان الواحد يتجه نحو العلاقات لا نحو الحب و شريك الحياة .
 لكن الكلام دة لما يكون في وسط مناسب يساعد علي كدة مش وسط جاف بكل ما تحمله الكلة من معني


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انا بتفق معاك في ان دة الاسلوب العام و الاصح . ان الواحد يتجه نحو العلاقات لا نحو الحب و شريك الحياة .
> لكن الكلام دة لما يكون في وسط مناسب يساعد علي كدة مش وسط جاف بكل ما تحمله الكلة من معني



*مش مشكلة الوسط .. لانه مش بايدك .. اعمل اللى عليك حتى و اعمل العلاقات و مين عارف يمكن تيجى نسمة رقيقة تخفف الجفاف اللى عندك دة ... و متقفلهاش فى وش نفسك اكتر منه بقا دة انا شخصيا قربت اتعقد :t26:*


----------



## the shepherd (18 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش مشكلة الوسط .. لانه مش بايدك .. اعمل اللى عليك حتى و اعمل العلاقات و مين عارف يمكن تيجى نسمة رقيقة تخفف الجفاف اللى عندك دة ... و متقفلهاش فى وش نفسك اكتر منه بقا دة انا شخصيا قربت اتعقد :t26:*


 
انا مش قلتلك دونت وري عليا و وري علي نفسك
خليك انت في القضاء و القدر بتوعك و لما نشوف هنشمت فيك امتي قصدي نفرح  
و كمان مين قال اني محتاج نسمة رقيقية انا محتاج اعصار او تسوناومي علي الاقل علشان تعمل اي تأثير


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انا مش قلتلك دونت وري عليا و وري علي نفسك
> خليك انت في القضاء و القدر بتوعك و لما نشوف هنشمت فيك امتي قصدي نفرح
> و كمان مين قال اني محتاج نسمة رقيقية انا محتاج اعصار او تسوناومي علي الاقل علشان تعمل اي تأثير



*فى دى مغلطتش .. دة اقل واجب .. اما نشوف مين السوبر وومان اللى هتقدر تخطف قلب استاذ شيبرد بنفسه ... ربنا يفرح قلبك يا افندم و دونت وورى عليا وورى على نفسك :gy0000:*


----------



## Critic (18 يونيو 2012)

> أدى نفسك فرصة تعرف ناس كتير فى المجتمع اللى حواليك سواء كنيسة او نادى لتجمع المصريين او غير المصريين


طب ولو الظروف مخليا ان ولا حاجة من دى متوفرة ؟ :99:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب ولو الظروف مخليا ان ولا حاجة من دى متوفرة ؟ :99:



*يبقى تيجى تقعد جنب اختك نستنى عدلنا سوا :99: 
عندك كمية تشاؤم تقفل بلد ... فين اللى مش مخلية حاجة متاحة .. فين الكنيسة عندك يا استاذ ؟ فين النوادى ؟ فين الاصدقاء الاقارب اى حاجة يا كريتيك :smi420:*


----------



## Critic (18 يونيو 2012)

> عندك كمية تشاؤم تقفل بلد ... فين اللى مش مخلية حاجة متاحة .. فين الكنيسة عندك يا استاذ ؟ فين النوادى ؟ فين الاصدقاء الاقارب اى حاجة يا كريتيك


خلاص حكمتى انى متشائم
طب ايه رأيك ان ولا حاجة من دى متاحة ليا !


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> خلاص حكمتى انى متشائم
> طب ايه رأيك ان ولا حاجة من دى متاحة ليا !



*لا دى مفيهاش اراء .. هعملك ايه ؟؟ احب بالنيابة عنك يعنى ؟؟ و بعدين يعنى هى اما كانت متاحة كان ايه الفرق يا سيدنا .. محصلة بعضها 
هى اخرتك نصيب و قضاء و قدر غصب عنك ld:*


----------



## Critic (18 يونيو 2012)

> احب بالنيابة عنك يعنى ؟؟


لا , بس متقوليش متشائم علشان انتى اديكى فى المية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا , بس متقوليش متشائم علشان انتى اديكى فى المية



*امال اقول ايه طيب ؟ و انت مقفلها خالص خالص كدة 
خلاص مش متشائم ... انت حلو و زى الفل و شايف الحياة مزهزهة ... حلو كدة  انت تؤمر :flowers:*


----------



## bob (18 يونيو 2012)

*انا مش فاهم فين السؤال ؟!!
انا احط ايدي علي السؤال اجاوب علي طول :99:
*​


----------



## the shepherd (19 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا مش فاهم فين السؤال ؟!!*​
> *انا احط ايدي علي السؤال اجاوب علي طول :99:*​


 
هو انا متأكد ان كان فيه سؤال بس راح فين يا بوب انا مش عارف بصراحة


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> هو انا متأكد ان كان فيه سؤال بس راح فين يا بوب انا مش عارف بصراحة


*طيب دور عليه و رنلي leasantr و انا اجي علي طول*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> *و لكني ايضاً لن اقبل بزواج درجة ثانية .*
> *و هذا هو السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه , اين سأجد هذا الشريك ؟*
> ​


​*لو حطيت فى دماغك أنك بتدور على شريك حياة ..*
*فثق انك ستتزوج زواج درجة تالتة كمان مش تانية ...*
*وأحتمال تتشعبط سبنسة ...!!!*
*الشريك هو من سيجدك على فكرة ...*
*فقط لو تخلصت من حالة الكآآآبة دى التى بتعيشنى فيها أنا شخصياً ...*
*كل مرة اقول مش عايز أدخلك موضوع ...غصب عنى أنط جواه*
*هههههههههههههه مع انى مش غاوى نكد ...لكن ما علينا *​


----------



## the shepherd (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *لو حطيت فى دماغك أنك بتدور على شريك حياة ..*
> *فثق انك ستتزوج زواج درجة تالتة كمان مش تانية ...*
> *وأحتمال تتشعبط سبنسة ...!!!*
> ...


 
صدقني يا عبود انا بطلت ادور من زمان لما اكتشفت حقيقة الكلام الي انت بتقوله
و صدقني اكتر انا ما كئيب خالص و اسأل اي حد في المنتدي يعرفني في الواقع انا عامل ازاي   
انا بس للاسف بستمتع بنوعية المواضيع دي الي بتتلامس مع اعمق احتياجات الانسان .
 و كتير بطرح افكار و مواضيع من اجل معرفة افكار الاخرين و الاستمتاع بالمشاركة مش علشان انا بواجه مشكلة فعلية .
 يعني من الاخر مش رايح في داهية قوي انا   

و ارجو انك متحرمنيش من مشاركتك بس قبل كل دة حاول تغير الصورة المظلمة شوية عني   
بشكرك مرة تانية علي النصايح و علي مشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## shamaoun (22 يونيو 2012)

الحب 
ان تشعر بالانتماء لذلك الشخص . انك لن تعد وحيداً او تحيا غريباً في الارض 

ده احلى حاجة في الحب وكمان انه كوكتيل من المشاعر الفياضة الجميلة خالص

ممكن البلد اللي احنا فيها لا تعترف بالحب بل بالجواز مباشرة 
بس ميهمش ربنا اللي بيجمع اتنين قادر انه يكمل ليهم لغاية الاخر 

كمان لما تشعر بحب لشخص معين وتبقى مسرور في وجوده وفرحان خالص 
تعرف قيمة حب ربنا ليك ... السرور اللي بيحققه الشخص اللي بيحبك ... فيه سرور اعظم في وجود محب اعظم وهو يسوع


----------



## the shepherd (23 يونيو 2012)

shamaoun قال:


> الحب
> ان تشعر بالانتماء لذلك الشخص . انك لن تعد وحيداً او تحيا غريباً في الارض
> 
> ده احلى حاجة في الحب وكمان انه كوكتيل من المشاعر الفياضة الجميلة خالص
> ...


 
لا يهم ما يعترف به الاخرين بقدر ما هو مهم ما نعترف و نعتقد فيه نحن 
و هذا ما نتمناه جميعا ان يكون الله هو من جمعنا مع الاخر و ليس حماقتنا و تسرعنا هو ما ربطنا به .
اشكرك اخي الحبيب علي مشاركتك برأيك الجميل


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

أممممم
مع إنى وآثقة إن إختيآر شريكـ آلحيآهـ لآزم يكون عن إقتنآع و*"* إقتنآع وبس *"*.. مش إعتمآد على آلقدر
لكن فى حتة إزآى وفين وإمتى هنتقآبل .. فبجد دى مآينفعش تكون غير قدر

لكل شئ تحت آلسمآ وقت
فـ مهمآ حآولنآ ندور مش هنوجِدهـ بآلعآفيهـ يعنى ..
لكن دهـ مآيمنعش إنهـ ممكن يكون قدآمنـآ ومحتآج مننآ شويهـ فلترهـ وتدقيق

وشكراًً للتسآؤل آلجميل 


*.،*



​


----------



## the shepherd (29 يونيو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> 
> أممممم
> ...


 
بشكرك علي مشاركتك برأيك الجميل و بتفق معاك فيه بس كان ليا تعقيب بسيط علي كلامك
اليست توجهاتنا هي ما تصنع القدر و توفر الفرص المناسبة و الاجواء الملائمة لايجاد شريك الحياة ؟؟
يعني واحد مفيش في حياته اي نشاط بيجمعه مع الاخر المفروض يستني في بيتهم لحد ما هي تيجي تزورهم مع اهلها 
و لا يبقي عايش علي امل انه يلاقيها قدام باب الاسانسير زي ما بنسمع في القصص .
و انا مبقلش ان المواقف دي مش بتحصل بس بتكلم عن ان ليا دور في توفير فرص الي تساعدنا علي ايجاد الاخر . 
فنعم لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت و لكن الله لا يعمل من اجلي ما يجب ان اعمله بنفسي و الا لما اعطاني كل تلك القدرات و الحريات . 
فهو غير مطالب بأن يختار من اجلي لكن من بمحبته يساعد و يرشد كالاب الحنون في صنع ذلك القرار( ان اردنا نحن ذلك ) من اجل ارتباط ناجح و مستقبل افضل .​

بشكرك مرة تانية علي مشاركتك و علي اطرائك​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بشكرك علي مشاركتك برأيك الجميل و بتفق معاك فيه بس كان ليا تعقيب بسيط علي كلامك
> اليست توجهاتنا هي ما تصنع القدر و توفر الفرص المناسبة و الاجواء الملائمة لايجاد شريك الحياة ؟؟
> يعني واحد مفيش في حياته اي نشاط بيجمعه مع الاخر المفروض يستني في بيتهم لحد ما هي تيجي تزورهم مع اهلها
> و لا يبقي عايش علي امل انه يلاقيها قدام باب الاسانسير زي ما بنسمع في القصص .
> ...



مش مختلفهـ معآكـ .. بل وأؤيد بشدهـ 
نحن من نصنع أقدآرنـآ
لكن مع ذلكـ دهـ مآينفيش وجود مشيئة ربنآ وآلقدر وتدخلهم فى تعديل مسآرآت حيآتنآ " طبعآ بمقدآر معين لآ يطغى على حرية آلإنسآن بكونهـ مُخير مش مًسير "

كمثآل قريب .. ممكن وآحد إنطوآئى يقآبل - يقآبل فقط مش يقآبل ويختآر ويقرروهنآ يكمن دورهـ فى آلإختيآر -
شريكـ حيآتهـ آلمنآسب ،
 قبل مآ يقآبلهـ شخص آخر إنبسآطى وكثير آلإحتكآكـ مع آلنآس
ليهـ ..؟
لإن آلموضوع قآئم على عوآمل كتير مش مقدآر آلإجتمآعيهـ وآلإحتكآكـ وبس.. ومن آلعوآمل دى توقيت مشيئة ربنـآ 

ومن جآنب تآنى .. آلإحتكآكـ مع آلنآس بغض آلنظر عن مقدآرهـ جزء متأصل فى طبيعة آلإنسآن
ودور بديهى مش مقصور يعنى لغآية مآ يقآبل شريكـ حيآتهـ
علشآن كدهـ هو شئ مسلم بيهـ .. إلآ إذآ كآن بقى إنسآن منعزل تمآمآ ومنتظر شريكـ حيآتهـ يهبط عليهـ من آلسمآ
فهينتظر كتير شويهـ :new6: ..


*,.*

شكراً .. وأسفهـ جداً على إطآلتى 

*.،*
​


----------



## the shepherd (29 يونيو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مش مختلفهـ معآكـ .. بل وأؤيد بشدهـ ​
> نحن من نصنع أقدآرنـآ
> لكن مع ذلكـ دهـ مآينفيش وجود مشيئة ربنآ وآلقدر وتدخلهم فى تعديل مسآرآت حيآتنآ " طبعآ بمقدآر معين لآ يطغى على حرية آلإنسآن بكونهـ مُخير مش مًسير "​
> كمثآل قريب .. ممكن وآحد إنطوآئى يقآبل - يقآبل فقط مش يقآبل ويختآر ويقرروهنآ يكمن دورهـ فى آلإختيآر -
> ...


 
بتفق مع رأيك جداً و عجبني جداً عرضك لنقطة تدخل الله في حدود لا تؤثر علي حريتنا
اشكرك علي مشاركتك لافكارك و ارائك و سأتطلع دائما لمشاركاتك و اتمني ايضاً ان تزداد لتزداد معها متعة النقاش​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

هتقابل شريكة حياتك ازاى ؟ 
محدش عنده اجابة على السؤال ده دلوقتى ولا حتى انت بس لما تقابلها هتعرف الاجابة 
هتقابلها ازاى وفين ؟ انا اقولك ان العثور على شريكة الحياة هو عبارة عن مزيج من اكتر من عامل مع بعض 
عامل الصدفة ( او كمسيحيين مش بنقول صدفة بنقول ترتيب الهى ) عامل الظروف اللى انت بتخلقها بنفسك من احتكاك بالناس والتعرف عليهم مش بغرض الارتباط لان اللى بيعمل كده غالبا بينتهى بجوازة تقليديه بحته وفى بعض الاحيان فاشلة و فاترة 
لكن القرب من الناس لمجرد انك تتعرف عليهم وانت بتقرب منهم وتحتك بيهم ممكن تلاقيها 
الله بيشتغل فى انه ممكن يخليك تقابلها فى مكان من حيث لاتدرى والباقى طبعا عليك لان بردو ممكن الله يدبر لقائك بيها وانت لانك قافل عينيك وقلبك ممكن متقدرش تشوفها والفرصة اللى بعتها ربنا تروح منك ( الله مش هيجبرك تتجوزها بالعافية لان الله اعطانا حرية الاختيار ) 

وانت كمان لازم تشتغل على الظروف انك تخرج للحياة للكنيسة للمجتمعات والتجمعات مش بغرض الجواز وكأنك خارج تدور على حاجة ضايعة منك ولكن بغرض العلاقات الانسانية العادية 

يعنى هى مزيج بين شغل الله فى حياتك ( اذا انت طلبت منه التدخل فى الموضوع لانه بردو مش يتدخل بالعافية وغصب عنك لان اله بيحترم الحريات ) وبين شغلك انت على ظروفك وخروجك للحياة والناس 

طيب اقولك على قصة سمعتها ؟ واحد ( اجنبى ) ان فى مصر ماشى فى الشارع بيدور على عنوان وقف واحدة بنت يسألها على العنوان المكتوب فى الورقة البنت طلعت بتتكلم لغته لانها مرشدة سياحية  قالتله على العنوان , اعجب بيها وبأسلوبها سألها عن المكتب السياحى اللى بتشتغل فيه قالتله عليه طلب منها تدبير رحلة سياحية ليه علشان يشوف معالم مصر وكانت هى المرشدة ليه وللجروب اللى معاه 
الكلام جاب بعضه وطلع هو مسيحى حقيقى وهى كمان ظروفهم وعقلياتهم كانت متقاربة حبوا بعض واتجوزوا  وهو قبلها كان بيطلب من الله يساعده فى اختيار شريكة حياة ليه وهى نفس الشئ 

الله دبر الظروف الغير عادية هنا ( واحد يسأل واحدة فى الشارع عن عنوان ) وهو فتح قلبه وعنيه ان ممكن تكون هى ديه فرصته وهى كمان فتحت قلبها على الفرصة الموضوعة امامها والموضوع تم


----------



## white.angel (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*وانا اللى كنت ناويه اسألك ... لقيتك محتاس :a82:*

*بص يا سيدى ... اعتقد ... اننا مش محتاجين نمشى فى الشارع ندور على شريك الحياه ... ولكن فى وسط تعاملاتك ... هتلاقى شخص بترتاحله فى الكلام ... وبتحب تحكيله ... وبتحب تسمعله وتحتويه ... دة مش حب ... دة انجذاب مبدأى ... وزى مانت قولتلى قبل كدة ... طول ماحنا ماشيين فى الحياه ... هنقابل اللى يجتذبنا ... دى الخطوه الاولى ...*

*الخطوه التانيه ... التوافق والقناعه ... بالنسبالى ممكن القناعه تسبق الانجذاب والانجذاب ينتج عن القناعه ... دة بالنسبالى ... ناس كتير بتقول الانجذاب الاول ... لو لقيت الشخص اللى انت مقتنع بيه ... حاسس انه متوافق معاك ... ومنجذب ليه ... فدى بدايه مبشره ... *

*بس اهم حاجة ندرك هل احنا نضجنا بقدر ليس كافى ولكن على الاقل يسمح لنا بأن نتخذ هذا القرار ام لا** !!!*

*فكما قرأت سابقاً عن كاتبه تقول :*
*"يجبروننا على اتخاذ اخطر قرار فى حياتنا , قبل ان ننضج"*​


----------



## +sano+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا مش هعلق على اى حاجه غير جمله واحده بجد ( انت مصدر فخره بعيوبك قبل مميزاتك . انت هو مجد ذلك الوطن .) بجد كلمات اكثر من رائعه *


----------

